# Halter breaking donkeys



## _minihorses4ever_ (Nov 7, 2006)

My barn just aquired 5 new baby donkeys (1 jack and the rest are jennies), probably around 4-6 months old. I have volunteered to halter break them, and I was wondeing if it is any different from halter breaking foals? These babies have never been touched before this either. I caught them and rubbed my hands all over them last Saturday, but is there anything else I can do to help desensitize them? Thanks!


----------



## Marnie (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm not a donkey expert but being no one else has answered you yet, I will say what I have found out. yes, it's pretty much the same. Butt ropes work real well on them and even to let the halter and lead rope drag so they step on it, in a stall or pen with you right there, of course so they don't hurt themselves, but that helps too. But being your's are wild, I don't think I'd let the rope drag like that, it could really scare them and they could get hurt. But on a normal donkey that's gentle and tame but just needs halter breaking, it does work well. But I definately recommend the butt rope.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 8, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Hi, I have learned from working with my donkeys that they study a situation more than a horse. They're thinkers... Once they figure out what you want them to do, it's there forever! Good luck! Shannon




[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 8, 2006)

ohhhhh, finally... :bgrin I'm being bad :no: I was waiting to see how long it would take before someone would answer...



:  :lol:



: Both gave you some good advice, they definitely are thinkers, and if there not sure about something..your not going to convince them :bgrin Marnie was right about a rope butt, but not with wild donkeys, you'll scare them and they wont forget ..just remember to always keep your hands low when you work with donkeys, they read YOUR body language just like you are reading theres. Your body language when you are working with a donkey will tell the donkey alot, so always stay relaxed and calm( I know --it can be alot easier said then done..) and talk in a low voice. Have fun and enjoy those darling donkeys! Corinne


----------



## jdomep (Nov 9, 2006)

Marnie said:


> But I definately recommend the butt rope.


I agree! Many a time I just took my long lead around Vernons hind end to coax him forward - it worked great. I also have just put collars on my guys and boy is it A LOT easier to get them in the pasture - normally when mom is coming with a halter they take off LOL but now they come in for an ear scratch or treat and I can snap a lead on the collar then put the halter on if needed.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Nov 9, 2006)

I truly find the donkeys do think harder about it all, which seems to make halterbreaking them a little harder than a horse foal IMO........But that being said, I have had donkey foals I have never had a halter on and one day put it on and they lead like I had already halterbroke them....I think it is a trust issue, if they trust you they seem to give a little easier. Or once you build that trust with them then they will give.

I also have had Jenny's that I know where never halterbroke when I got them that I can go out to the pasture and slip a halter on and lead them where ever I want with no trouble! In fact one jenny never had been touched, now I can do anything with her.........my secret.......Wheat Thins!LOL



:

She loves them and will do ANYTHING for them!haha



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 22, 2006)

KsCowgirl said:


> my secret.......Wheat Thins!LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the gal i got all my jennets from uses animal cookies... that way she can eat one and the donkeys can eat one LOL. so we picked that up from her. they are also low fat which is good for (wo)man and beast :bgrin

the absolute favorite of ALL of mine, whether horse, donkey or mule and ALL sizes, are these apple cookies i get at the 99 cent store, they are like fig newtons but with apple filling... but they get those only on VERY special occasions!


----------

